# Happy Valentine's Day Psychlinks!



## Retired (Feb 13, 2008)

Valentine's Day is the day to say "I Love You" to the person who means most to us.

If you find it difficult to actually say the words, then be sure to get a nice greeting card or better still, make a personal greeting card with a few hearts and drawings of the things that mean most to you both.

If you haven't said it lately, this would be a good time to say " I Love You!"

Even if you may be feeling down and depressed, and don't feel up to it, remember there are people who love _you_.  You may want to take this opportunity to let that person know you care.

:heart:..:heart:..:heart:..:heart:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Steve! What a great reminder.


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 13, 2008)

happy valentine's day 

:heart:


----------



## lallieth (Feb 14, 2008)

*Happy Valentine Day*​
​


----------



## sunset (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Valentines day!


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Valentines Day. :flowers:


----------



## rosedragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Valentine!


----------

